# Google- 'Irritable Bowel Linked To Gut Bacteria, Definitively' - Medical News Today



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt3.ggpht.com/news/tbn/b_UdbLaNvhB6hM/6.jpgMedical Daily<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*'Irritable Bowel Linked To Gut Bacteria, Definitively'**Medical News Today*A new study of Greek patients shows that overgrowth of bacteria in the gut is definitively linked to *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). It is the first to use the "gold standard" method of examining gut bacterial cultures to connect bacteria to the cause *...**Irritable bowel syndrome* clearly linked to gut bacteria<nobr>Science Daily (press release)</nobr>*Irritable Bowel Syndrome* Linked to Gut Bacteria Growth<nobr>Medical Daily</nobr><nobr>*all 9 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

